# Columbus area tackle stores that carry falcon, dobyns, gloomis



## bman (Apr 20, 2009)

In the market for a solid mh fast action jig/worm rod that is between 6' 10" - 7'. I would like to check out the falcon cara and low rider series in particular. What retailer in the Columbus area actually carries these rods? Neither dicks nor gander carries them. MAN I wish there was a BPS in C-bus!!!


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

You may want to call R&R sports on Front Street (downtown Columbus) or Fisherman's Warehouse (Williams Road, South side). I'm not sure if they have what you're looking for, but they're worth a try. As far as I know, they're the two largest fishing stores around here.


----------



## Fish G3 (Jul 16, 2008)

The BPS in Cincy doesn't even carry many Falcon's just a couple of Originals, BuCoo's, maybe 1-2 LowRiders, and I haven't seen a Cara in a long time. It's hard to find places here in Ohio that carry them there are only a few. I've never been there but I would look into making a trip to LBF as I think they would be your best and only opportunity. 

I own 4 Falcons 2 BuCoo's and 2 LowRiders and absolutely love them. I personally don't own the model's your looking at but I've heard nothing but great things about the 6'10 Cara MH Jig/Worm.


----------



## bman (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestions guys. I am familiar with Tackle Warehouse and R & R. Tackle Warehouse does not carry any of those brands I listed. R & R...I wouldn't expect them to carry them either but I will give them a call.

Fin, Feather and Fur up I-71 North near Ashland might carry some of these now that I think about it...just not really close to C-Bus. I may just hit them the next time I'm up north on I-71.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

theres a smaller selection of high end rods out at buckeye outdoors. It can be hit or miss though. ended up buying my last loomis from americanlegacy online, way cheaper than buying in person plus no tax. also got a 25dollar off gift card for signing up for their newsletter. I would check them out. I think its www.americanlegacyfishing.com


----------



## bman (Apr 20, 2009)

Good call on Buckeye Outdoors. I am taking my boat there at the end of February so I will check out their selection at that time if I haven't already pulled the trigger on one.

FYI, I just called R & R - sounds like high-end selection is very similar to everyone else in Central Ohio. They carry St. Croix lines but after that it drops off quickly.


----------



## jason_0545 (Aug 3, 2011)

i live not for from FFF and they dont have a huge selection on bass rods maybe a little bit more then the closest dicks which isnt a big one but of those certain brands i really couldnt say


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm not a big fan of doing this - since a fishing rod is probably the most personal piece of the fishing equation - but I'd say buy on line from a reputable dealer. You know the weight, action, and length of rod you want, and nobody close has it, so you might as well bite the bullet and order online. If you don't like it, send it back with the hang tags still attached. I think for the most part, all of us know and trust the brands we like, and if we stay within our own guidelines, we'll be pretty happy with our purchases.


----------



## bman (Apr 20, 2009)

Well, I tried like crazy to find a falcon I could actually touch before I bought it but no luck. Was at bps in cinci today and all they had were a few spinning and a low rider medium action casting. I found myself liking the new tech micro guide rods. Came down to carrot stix and Boyd duckett micro magic...ended up with the Boyd duckett micromagic. Cant wait to catch my first bass on it! 

I was really trying to buy American but it's getting tough if you want to actually touch before you buy. I've always had st croix but didn't like the new rage as much as the BD micro magic. It's the mh, fast action 6'9" one.


----------

